# Coppervape Drop Kits



## DaveH (13/2/18)

A few photos to start. Showing the comparison.

Quite a size difference.




Comparison with similar drip tips. It is possible to mix and match the top parts.




Right ............... Preferred drip tip 




On a Pico



Pretty photo



Dave

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## DaveH (13/2/18)

The black drip tip that comes with the drop kit does seem a bit short for me.
The other 'bad' is not being able to use ones own drip tip.

And the real 'bad bad' one has to have a skyline to be able to use the drop kit. Just not nice.


Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (13/2/18)

DaveH said:


> A few photos to start. Showing the comparison.
> 
> Quite a size difference.
> View attachment 122133
> ...


I see you replace the whole chimney part with a shorter one, does that not impact on flavor?

Really looking good on those Pico's!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (13/2/18)

Raindance said:


> I see you replace the whole chimney part with a shorter one, does that not impact on flavor?
> Regards



I'm sure it will. I haven't tried one yet. 
Still admiring them  ................... I know 


Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (13/2/18)

Raindance said:


> I see you replace the whole chimney part with a shorter one, does that not impact on flavor?
> 
> Really looking good on those Pico's!
> 
> Regards


The flavour on the drop kits is improved. It's a wetter more dense flavour. Not huge but big enough to notice. 
My issue is the standard 4ml capacity is too small and you lose another ml with the drop kit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/2/18)

DaveH said:


> A few photos to start. Showing the comparison.
> 
> Quite a size difference.
> View attachment 122133
> ...



I really need a drop kit in my life.
They looks so dam good.
Enjoy @DaveH and please report back on any changes in flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/2/18)

Christos said:


> The flavour on the drop kits is improved. It's a wetter more dense flavour. Not huge but big enough to notice.
> My issue is the standard 4ml capacity is too small and you lose another ml with the drop kit.



Haha you beat me to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (13/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I really need a drop kit in my life.
> They looks so dam good.
> Enjoy @DaveH and please report back on any changes in flavour.



Will do.

I'll make a start tomorrow, two new coils and wick.


Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH (14/2/18)

A quick comparison between the Coppervape Skyline and it's Drop kit.

Two new factory coils Kanthal 26G rated at 1 Ohm 2.6 id.
Two new wicks Cotton Bacon V2 tried to keep the wicking and cotton as close as possible.
Using Scream at 6mg. I have used this juice for a long time now and I should be able to detect any flavour change.
Vaping on a Pico at 13Watts

Out of the box set up




I don't like that black plastic drip tip not because it is plastic but because it is too short for me.
Doesn't feel nice in my mouth.
A certain amount of mix is possible. Keeping the mouth pieces the same keeps the testing fair.



One could do this.  Not for me.




This is the set up I used, as currently used on the skylines



From the assethics point of view, I much prefer the drop kit the shorter overall length makes it more appealing to me.
The loss from the shorter length is the reduced juice capacity - a bit of a bad.

The first thing I noticed vaping the drop kit compared to the skyline is the slightly warmer vape and a noticeable wetter vape.
The vapour also feels denser in the mouth this may be from the increased wetness of the vape.
In terms of actual flavour I didn't get a vast increase in flavour, however I did seem get "more" flavour maybe this comes from the warmer more dense vape.

That's my first impressions, overall I like it, especially the denser vape.
I will change 3 of my skylines to the drop kit keep one as a skyline and one spare.

I will report back after a few days of vaping on my further thoughts.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre (14/2/18)

The drop kit does look great on the brushed Pico!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH (14/2/18)

Andre said:


> The drop kit does look great on the brushed Pico!



I agree it does.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (14/2/18)

Great thread @DaveH. Thanks for taking the time 

I have a dropkit on hold. I'll complete the order as soon as I'm back from India.
Looking forward to giving this one a try!

And these pics are making me think I need to trade my Pico 25 for a Pico 22

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (14/2/18)

TheV said:


> Great thread @DaveH. Thanks for taking the time
> 
> I have a dropkit on hold. I'll complete the order as soon as I'm back from India.
> Looking forward to giving this one a try!
> ...


Those brushed silver Pico 22s are very scarce. Have been looking for one for some time now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (14/2/18)

One thing I have just noticed after vaping on the skyline for a while and then on to the drop kit there was a slight but noticeable increase in the throat hit.




Dave

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (14/2/18)

Andre said:


> Those brushed silver Pico 22s are very scarce. Have been looking for one for some time now.


A friend of mine has one. I think some arm twisting might be in order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/18)

The Drop Kit certainly looks awesome but in practical terms it's a dead loss. It's enough hassle filling my beloved Skylines without reducing the juice capacity and having to do it more often. Also the drip tips are too small for me and even trying the normal top on the drop kit doesn't really work for the authentics. Great for taking pictures of but now destined to the display cabinet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (14/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Drop Kit certainly looks awesome but in practical terms it's a dead loss. It's enough hassle filling my beloved Skylines without reducing the juice capacity and having to do it more often. Also the drip tips are too small for me and even trying the normal top on the drop kit doesn't really work for the authentics. Great for taking pictures of but now destined to the display cabinet!



Ah that's a shame.

That drip tip is a disaster for me as well, they could have made some nice drip tips (as well as longer) - just needed a bit of thought.
The reduced capacity is a bit of a bad for me as well.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (14/2/18)

I have another 'bad' for the drop kit ( I know I have a lot to say) why can't it be sold as a complete atty. Having to buy a Skyline and a Drop kit seems a bit harsh. It's not so bad money wise for the coppervape clones but for the authentic really quite expensive. Not sure what their thinking was behind this idea but I don't think it is a good idea.

Even now I cannot see why they can't sell the base and the drop kit as a single unit.

Quote from a TV advert many years ago: _"Gee Brian I wish I was clever like you" 
_
Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/18)

DaveH said:


> That drip tip is a disaster for me as well, they could have made some nice drip tips (as well as longer) - just needed a bit of thought.



@DaveH I'm having some drip tips (longer ones) made by Brent from Viking for the Drop Kit... will let you know how they turn out when they arrive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (14/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @DaveH I'm having some drip tips (longer ones) made by Brent from Viking for the Drop Kit... will let you know how they turn out when they arrive.



That's great ........... what a star you are @Rob Fisher 

Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (16/2/18)

After 6 or 7 tank fills time to make another assessment. 7 tank fills sounds a lot ............. maybe it is but it is not a lot of juice.

The vape is noticeable denser in the mouth and I am sure this is what gives the slight increase in flavour.

My personal view is it isn't a step up in flavour there is a step up in vaping pleasure do to the denser vape and a noticeable increase in throat hit. Perhaps a more rounded flavour. 

I do like the vape from it and I prefer the vape from the drop kit more than from the Skyline. 
The overall size also appeals to me.

I have taken some of the part(s) from the skyline namely the juice control, plus the mouth piece I like.



That came out a bit big.

That juice control fits better with a smaller diameter o ring and the o ring on the black plastic juice control/ drip tip comes with a smaller o ring. ideal to swap. 

I'm going to set it up using my stock 1.1 Ohm coil plus another two drop kits.


Dave

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DaveH (16/2/18)

I set up the current drop kit with the 1.1 ohm coil vaping at 12Watts what a pleasure I think it is going to be difficult improve on this vape for me.

Started on a further two drop kits I first make sure the juice controls work then taken to bits warm wash in soapy water then a thorough rinse. All went fine changed the plastic tank for the glass ones and the juice control doesn't work smoothly.
Oh bluudy heck, so now to find what is wrong. The sticking juice control is not what is wrong it is a symptom of the problem.
Before one can find a solution it is important to know what the exact problem is.

Changing this changing that .........a lot of measuring I am slowly eliminating what could be causing the sticking juice control I think.
Then the dog comes in holding up her front left paw, she had ripped her dew claw out ............ now it is off to the vets.

Back home and back to the drop kit.
.............. To be continued.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## DaveH (16/2/18)

Continued .............
After a bit (no a lot) of two-in and froing changing the plastic for the glass and vice versa I though there must be something wrong with the glass tanks. However not all the glass tanks because two were fine and the juice control worked fine on all four of the drop kits.
I have two glass tanks seemingly doesn't allow the juice control to operate in a smooth way. Now I just have to find what is wrong with them. I have previously measured the tank lengths of the plastic and glass ones. The glass tanks were (on average) a fraction of a mm longer than the plastic ones. I didn't feel the difference in length could possibly causing the juice control malfunction. There was a variation in length on the same tank not a great deal but slightly more than on the plastic tanks.
Then the penny dropped ..................... I know what is wrong
A slight unscrew of the base just a few degrees the problem solved on both glass tanks.

This is the problem, a drawing of the glass tank showing what the problem could be.




The cut off of the glass tube to make the tank is not perpendicular to the axis of the glass tank. Bluudy clowns didn't cut it off square what a bunch of @#$% *^&^%%
It could be A B or C ,,,,,,,,,,, I tend to go for C.


Dave.

To be continued ...............

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (16/2/18)

The dog's a lot better 
A few photos.
Look at the top of the glass tank - a gap!




Rotated the glass 90 deg no gap.



Rotated another 90 deg it is now 180 deg from the first photo. The gap is at the bottom



So ......... problem solved.

Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (16/2/18)

So Dave why did your first one come out OK (I hear you say) simple ....... just luck.
Out of the four two are fine I just happened to pick one of those.

On with the vaping.

Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH (17/2/18)

I'm just using 3 (of the 4) Drop kits at the moment. All using a similar coil 1.1 Ohm vaping at 12Watts.

I only have 2 'nice' mouth pieces so I had to use a drip tip from a Skyline.





Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (17/2/18)

Thanks for all the detail here @DaveH. My drop kit should be in by Tuesday. I have a very good idea what to expect because of this thread 

You might have answered this already ... but I'm assuming you are doing multiple skylines to have different flavor profiles accessible?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH (17/2/18)

TheV said:


> Thanks for all the detail here @DaveH.
> You might have answered this already ... but I'm assuming you are doing multiple skylines to have different flavor profiles accessible?


@TheV Sorry I don't fully understand your question,  ............. hit me again 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (17/2/18)

DaveH said:


> @TheV Sorry I don't fully understand your question,  ............. hit me again
> 
> Dave


Why do you have multiple skylines in active rotation?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (17/2/18)

TheV said:


> Why do you have multiple skylines in active rotation?



@TheV Ah, ok . With the normal Skyline I would nearly always have two on the go, sometimes with the same juice most times with a different juice in each one. I would normally clean and change the wick every two days unless I wasn't paying attention and picked up the empty one and charred the wick.

For the Drop kit it was just a choice to have 3 on the go and because the coils were built at the same time I decided to put a different juice in each one. Now one is already empty and needs a refill, but because I am a lazy sod I will pick up one of the other two and continue vaping.
I will sometime during the evening go and do a refill however the chances of me remembering or knowing what juice was in there is nill. So I will pick up a juice bottle and fill it, so pot luck really. The same will happen to the other two when they are empty.

Not sure if that has answered your question.

Nevertheless you have had my 'vape life' story 

Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/2/18)

DaveH said:


> A few photos to start. Showing the comparison.
> 
> Quite a size difference.
> View attachment 122133
> ...



Oh my gosh, missed this thread because I was travelling
@DaveH, your setups look gorgeous and i agree with @Andre - that brushed silver Pico looks amazing with the drop kit!

Thanks for all the commentary here, it is very helpful

Great photos and well done on working out that issue with the glass. Amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/2/18)

Christos said:


> The flavour on the drop kits is improved. It's a wetter more dense flavour. Not huge but big enough to notice.
> My issue is the standard 4ml capacity is too small and you lose another ml with the drop kit.



@Christos , are you sure the normal Skyline is 4ml? To me it seems less than that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (17/2/18)

Silver said:


> @Christos , are you sure the normal Skyline is 4ml? To me it seems less than that?


I'm not sure. I've measured before but I don't have a good memory for irrelevant facts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/2/18)

Christos said:


> I'm not sure. I've measured before but I don't have a good memory for irrelevant facts



I need to get my syringes out next time I do a big pitstop on a few tanks and measure these things. They are important!! Not irrelevant!!

Anyhow, my guess is that my Skyline is no more than 3ml (the way I fill it). I dont fill to the brim, i leave a bit of a space. I can tell because i use my 10ml bottles with plastic needle tip to fill. And my Lemo1 takes almost half a bottle so about 4.5ml. But the Skyline takes quite a lot less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/2/18)

DaveH said:


> @TheV Ah, ok . With the normal Skyline I would nearly always have two on the go, sometimes with the same juice most times with a different juice in each one. I would normally clean and change the wick every two days unless I wasn't paying attention and picked up the empty one and charred the wick.
> 
> For the Drop kit it was just a choice to have 3 on the go and because the coils were built at the same time I decided to put a different juice in each one. Now one is already empty and needs a refill, but because I am a lazy sod I will pick up one of the other two and continue vaping.
> I will sometime during the evening go and do a refill however the chances of me remembering or knowing what juice was in there is nill. So I will pick up a juice bottle and fill it, so pot luck really. The same will happen to the other two when they are empty.
> ...


I just got myself some vape bands, don't really like then but I have 3 Nano's that I swop around, and although creme de orange or simply Cannoli are great diy juices the do NOT do so well with something like banana milk.  Maybe this may help me a bit going forward. Want one on each atty, and electrical tape in same color on the bottle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (17/2/18)

Silver said:


> I need to get my syringes out next time I do a big pitstop on a few tanks and measure these things. They are important!! Not irrelevant!!
> 
> Anyhow, my guess is that my Skyline is no more than 3ml (the way I fill it). I dont fill to the brim, i leave a bit of a space. I can tell because i use my 10ml bottles with plastic needle tip to fill. And my Lemo1 takes almost half a bottle so about 4.5ml. But the Skyline takes quite a lot less.


Ok.
Skyline took 3.5ml and skydrop 2.5ml. Note: only filled to before juice holes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/2/18)

Thanks @Christos !
Champion!

But which way are you filling them?
Upside down?
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (17/2/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos !
> Champion!
> 
> But which way are you filling them?
> ...


Yes... still need to rewick etc etc...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (17/2/18)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh, missed this thread because I was travelling
> @DaveH, your setups look gorgeous and i agree with @Andre - that brushed silver Pico looks amazing with the drop kit!
> 
> Thanks for all the commentary here, it is very helpful
> ...



Thanks @Silver The glass tanks .............. that was a nuisance to say the least. Two are fine, two are not, although I have used one of the two that were a bit 'iffy'. Just don't screw it together too tight, it won't leak because the seal is on the o ring.

Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------

